# ’71 Pontiac – A-Body Control Arm Shaft to Frame Support – Correct Nut Wrench/Socket Size



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Referencing the attached image – for a Factory ’71 A-Body Control Arm Shaft to Frame Support Bolt is someone able to tell me the correct Wrench/Socket size for the Nut …

The head on the Bolt appears to be 5/8” (.625”) Wrench/Socket. 

For the Nut:

5/8” (.625”) is too small and 11/16” (.6875”) to me feels a little loose even with a 12-Point Socket

So far on my '71, I have not had to go into /32” Wrench/Socket sizes  

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

I just went out and put a wrench on mine. It's 11/16"


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Jim K - I'll find my 11/16" that fits the best (tightest) and give it a go. Thank you!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

11/16 6 point


----------

